# Anyone in Copenhagen?



## kielasaurus (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all, I'm going to be flying to CPH mid January and staying at least through mid March for a stage(s). . 

Was wondering if any of you lived in that neck of the woods? Might be nice to meet up for drinks and/or merriment of sorts. I like to cook for others, of course, so maybe that's in order? 

Don't be shy about getting in touch! Cheers

Kiel


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 30, 2015)

Where will you be staying?


----------



## kielasaurus (Nov 2, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Where will you be staying?



I'm trying to work it out still. I'll be working in Christianshavn, so as close to that as I can get away with while not adding a lot to my commute. I have a couple leads on rooms to sublease, but nothing affirmative yet. Still have some time though before I leave.


----------



## Jordanp (Nov 2, 2015)

Where are you staging at?


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 3, 2015)

kielasaurus said:


> I'm trying to work it out still. I'll be working in Christianshavn, so as close to that as I can get away with while not adding a lot to my commute. I have a couple leads on rooms to sublease, but nothing affirmative yet. Still have some time though before I leave.



Ever been to Denmark before?


----------



## kielasaurus (Nov 3, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Ever been to Denmark before?



Never ever!


----------



## kielasaurus (Nov 3, 2015)

Jordanp said:


> Where are you staging at?



Kadeau


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 3, 2015)

kielasaurus said:


> Kadeau



Very very nice.

Well since you have never been to Denmark before, there certainly are a lot of things for you to check out. But the Little Mermaid is not one of them.

If you like beer, check out Mikkeller & Friends on Stefansgade. Best bar in the whole world according to my subjective opinion.

If you like incredible food at great prices, go to Restaurant MÊLÉE. Copenhagens main food hall place is Torvehallerne, which is fantastic and you will find the best vegetables, meats, and fish there as well as cheeses, breads, chocolate, wine and pretty much anything else food related. They also have a knife shop there, but it's nowhere near as good as JNS. Torvehallerne is expensive but a nice splurge. The best fast food in the whole country is in Kebabistan on Nørrebrogade. Go in there, order a dürum roll with lamb. You won't regret it until you step on the scale the next morning, but it's so incredibly good.

Take a walk down Strøget. Go to Tivoli just once if you can.

Are you bringing your own knives or are you using Kadeau's? If you aren't bringing your own, I would honestly see dropping a bit of money for one of Maksim's Itinomonn gyutos as a wise investment for the time you are there.


----------



## kielasaurus (Nov 3, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Very very nice.
> 
> Well since you have never been to Denmark before, there certainly are a lot of things for you to check out. But the Little Mermaid is not one of them.
> 
> ...



What a fantastic list of suggestions! Thank you so much! I'll certainly be reaching out to you again as I develop my itinerary. 

I was considering mailing my knives and whites since I do not have a work visa and am afraid of getting turned away at customs. Thoughts?


----------



## DamageInc (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't ever mail knives to Denmark unless you are within the EU. Customs will send them straight back. I know a few retailers in the US who no longer ship knives to Denmark because of many difficulties with customs. When I was in the States, the knives I purchased I brought back in my checked-in luggage. Your whites shouldn't be a problem to mail at all, but I honestly would just have them in the checked in luggage. No guarantees, but I wouldn't worry too much about getting pulled through customs at the airport. I've been coming through Kastrup airport hundreds times, and I've never been pulled through. Only ever saw one person get pulled for a random screening. If you don't have the nerves to put kitchen knives in your suitcase (not carry-on of course), I would heavily consider dropping 200 bucks on an Itinomonn gyuto from JNS.

Just write here or drop me a PM if there is anything else, I'm glad to help.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 17, 2016)

Any updates? How are you doing so far?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 27, 2016)

"Go to Tivoli just once if you can." I have and I don't see the big deal. I wouldn't put it much above seeing the little mermaid.  Which, of course, really is little.


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 28, 2016)

Noodle Soup said:


> "Go to Tivoli just once if you can." I have and I don't see the big deal. I wouldn't put it much above seeing the little mermaid.  Which, of course, really is little.



The quality of Tivoli is really dependent on the season. The little mermaid is always crap. A little statue.... So many better statues in Copenhagen.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 28, 2016)

A little Rodin. Pretty good for my taste


----------



## kielasaurus (Apr 8, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Any updates? How are you doing so far?



Hi guys! Sorry to leave you hanging! Kadeau was really great, and I was offered a job about a week in to open the summer place on Bornholm and do some r&d, but the fun part has only just begun. Now we have to convince the Danish govt to give me a work visa, so I'm back in the US for about a month already while this thing slowly crawls through the tubes. Looking grim though


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 9, 2016)

I hope it works out for you. The restaurant community in Denmark is really at a great point right now.


----------



## ManofTaste (May 30, 2016)

I am eager for the update, too, kielasaurus -- especially since I have a reservation at Kadeau on Bornholm in late July. I will also be dining in Copenhagen at Relae. I will also try some of the more casual suggestions from DamageInc -- and am certainly open to more ideas.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 3, 2016)

One thing that stands out in my memory in 1980 was the fine looking members of the female gender:biggrin:


----------



## ManofTaste (Jun 4, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> One thing that stands out in my memory in 1980 was the fine looking members of the female gender:biggrin:



I will be with my wife and kids... So I'd better bring some dark sunglasses...
&#128521;


----------

